# Harley Davidson Bike Help



## ZOOK (Feb 3, 2021)

Any thoughts from the experts on this 20" bike? Was told 1917 Harley Davidson?






































Any thoughts from the experts? 20" was told 1917?


----------



## Kansan (Feb 3, 2021)

Per Gary Mc. New Departure Model D - earliest Dec 1933.
That HD sprocket looks way big for the frame.
The pedals don't look like 1917? style.
I don't recall seeing an HD in that paint coordination.
There is a slight hint of green on the left drop out. (maybe)
I'm no expert.


----------



## catfish (Feb 3, 2021)

Chain ring looks fake. No milling.


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 3, 2021)

Kansan said:


> Per Gary Mc. New Departure Model D - earliest Dec 1933.
> That HD sprocket looks way big for the frame.
> The pedals don't look like 1917? style.
> I don't recall seeing an HD in that paint coordination.
> ...



Sounds like a few incorrect parts,may not be hd frame?


----------



## Kansan (Feb 4, 2021)

@ZOOK 
The fork looks Davis, with the three segmented plates. The top plate (1) having more space b/t plate (2) then the space b/t plates (2) and (3). 
Can we get pictures from the front of the bike to include a top view of the top plate of the fork?
Thx, sir.


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 4, 2021)

ZOOK said:


> Any thoughts from the experts on this 20" bike? Was told 1917 Harley Davidson?View attachment 1351008
> 
> View attachment 1351009
> 
> ...


----------



## bricycle (Feb 4, 2021)

Lots of mixed parts...
saddle and crank oldest...Teens
fenders, pedals, stem, wheels 20's/30's
rear hub 1933-1936?
looks like had semi-pneumatic (hard) tires


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm not seeing any badge holes either and what looks like ghosting of a decal on the head tube? V/r Shawn


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Feb 12, 2021)

Sprocket is mounted backwards.   At top, should be HD.  The D is a mirror of what it should be.  It is a repro sprocket as well


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 13, 2021)

Bottom bracket has a *Snyder* (Rollfast, Hawthorne) look to it.

Looks like an ice blow-out on the lower-left seat stay.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 13, 2021)

Are we not seeing a rash of "as found" bikes with fake HD chain rings lately?  It seems some huckster is making an industry of this impropriety.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 13, 2021)

Its inevatable anything can be done just look at the repoped indian tanks.. im not suprised


----------

